# Fake R34 gtr rims?...



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Just curious but does anyone know if there is an exact replica of the r34 gtr rim?

The reason i ask is a guy on one of the other forums i frequent reckons that mine maybe fake as mine sit in too deep in the archs??

He added a picture of another r33 gtr with r34 gtr rims and he says that it has no spacers and indeed they fill the archs better??!!

Can anyone shed any light on this??

I have used google and found some replicas but they look completely differant....


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

what size are they?


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Aren't the R34 GTR's slimmer than R33 GTR's?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Check the rim itself under the centre cap, if its genuine it will say forged aswell as Nissan from memory. The offset on standard rims is a bit high so they do sit quite far in the arches, be it 33 or 34


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

18s 

Here is the link to the rims (the previous owner bought them and fitted them) I bought the car off trentgtr who bought the rims off this guy...

F/s: R34 Gtr Rims - Skylines Australia


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah they say forged on them, cant re-call if it says forged or nissan under the cap though?? (car is in the spray shop at the moment)


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Without looking at your own rims I cant be sure but I'm going to take a guess and say they're genuine. When you get the car back have a look and post a pic


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

I deffo will!!

I will probably have it back in about 3 weeks (full respray being done and all dents etc took out) rims all being repaired too ie all gutter rash etc


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Look genuine to me. I dont know of anyone that does exact replicas of R34 wheels either.


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah thinking about it, I reckon the guy doesnt know what he is talking about


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Aussie Godzilla said:


> I reckon the guy doesnt know what he is talking about


This is the right answer :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah what was worrying me was that fact that, I have just paid $250 a corner for them all to be refurbished and sprayed again!!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Just get some Nismo Extended Studs and some quality spacers, It will look heaps better.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Chris, Chris, Chris.....
No amount of Anything can make an R33 look good ....
It looks gay, because R33's look like that ....
The wheels look like oem 18x9 R34
Cant remember the offset for the 33 wheel (17x9) 
The 33 wheels look better anyway...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Chris, Chris, Chris.....
> No amount of Anything can make an R33 look good ....
> It looks gay, because R33's look like that ....
> The wheels look like oem 18x9 R34
> ...


Bahaha!

Have you told Gary how much you like his car?:nervous:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Interestingly enough, no never....
I have said its got to be one of the tidiest modified ones Ive ever seen, and the rollcage is a work of art...still very low k's too....its easily capable of holding its own in any bling bling car show...

But its a hideous whale and very hard to look at ...(which is what I would usually say to him)


----------



## Super_Dude (Jun 24, 2007)

R33 gtr 17x9 +30. R34 gtr 18x9 +30


----------

